# drill press crank extension



## yofranzy (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm new to this site and I've noticed several posts regarding drill press enhancements. I just acquired a Delta 11-990 that was in terrible shape. The crank handle was broken off and now that I've replaced it I'd like to extend it. The spindle that it attaches to is 1/2". What are the various options for attaching the extension rod to the spindle? Any suggestions would be much appreciated.
Jim


----------



## macatlin1 (May 5, 2010)

I purchased a drill press table from Harbor Freight for my HF drillpress and when I installed it I found that it interfered with the table crank. I took off the crank and found a socket (11mm I think) that fit the shaft . I bought a new socket and drilled and tapped for a setscrew. The table now fits against the column. To operate I just use a ratchet to raise and lower the table.


----------



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

LOL, did the same thing with my HF drill press.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

If you want to EXTEND the handle, perhaps you could make an extension from 1/2" pipe? You might need to drill some holes for a bolt or pin

Should be fairly easy to do


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

This is the coolest DP trick I've ever learned. Thank you! I had extended the handle of my crank but that was not efficient. The ratchet handle is brilliant.

A 14mm socket is just right on my old Rexon (Taiwan) machine. I know a junk store where I can find a quality single socket and I think I'll just epoxy a cheap ratchet handle to it.

Before the sun sets in the west I'll have this done!

Thank you macatlin and jimmyb!

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I failed to take any before pictures. Trust me, it was a knuckle buster. Here's the result of today's gold ingot from LumberJocks:



















I got the ratchet handle and the socket for two bucks. The rest was a little labor on my part and great thinking on yours.

Thanks again guys. Excuse me now while I go drill some holes in various sizes of stuff.

Kindly,

Lee


----------

